
Why Do So Many Linux Users Prefer the Command Line to a GUI? - axiomdata316
https://www-fossmint-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.fossmint.com/why-linux-users-prefer-the-commandline-to-a-gui/amp/?amp_js_v=0.1#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.fossmint.com%2Fwhy-linux-users-prefer-the-commandline-to-a-gui%2F
======
microwavecamera
A fair amount, if not the majority, of Linux users also work with
Linux/BSD/UNIX servers, which is all CLI. Once you get the hang of a shell,
just about anything you can do in a GUI environment you can do faster from the
command line and there's just so much you can't do from a GUI versus the
command line. Plus there's still a bunch of us older people around from the
era when a CLI was all we had. I'm just used to it.

------
nanis
It's more that people who know how to use the command line tend to also be
Linux users (and, in most cases, in addition to being proficient users of
other operating systems).

------
daly
Scripting. I have 100 files that need the same operation on them. If they are
GUI-only I have to fire up a GUI 100 times. If the changes can be made from a
command line it will take me about 60 seconds.

